# water changes



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you leave a bucket filled with water until the next time you do a water change.
*** heard the chlorine evaporates from the water and there for it would be safe to put in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In the US the water utilities have started using chloramines instead of or in addition to chlorine. It doesn't evaporate. So most in the US cannot do this, not sure if the same condition exists in the UK.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

True, your safest bet is to find a product that removes both chlorine and chlorimine. But yes, the chlorine will disapate in a five gallon pail in about 24 hours...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Alternately, you can move to the country where you have to have a well, and just use the water straight from the tap with no worries.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

good idea lol


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Chromedome52 said:


> Alternately, you can move to the country where you have to have a well, and just use the water straight from the tap with no worries.


only have to worry about leaching heavy metals, nitrates, pesticides etc etc.

aaronjunited, in the UK as far as I'm aware its usually chloramines used (DJRansome, both?? seems to defeat the point using both, IMO it'd be one or the other more likely to be chloramine if they want it to last) which wont be removed by leaving it stand (if you go to France you'd get chlorine/chloramine free water as they use Ozone and/or UV filtration instead. just a bit of trivia in there)

there are plenty of dechlorinators that do that, but TBH, the seachem ones are the most cost effective, many on this forum have praised Prime. but I prefer to use "Safe" as its same stuff as prime, just without the water, so far more cost effective (250g pot costs about Â£13, but treats over 100'000l )


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> Chromedome52 said:
> 
> 
> > Alternately, you can move to the country where you have to have a well, and just use the water straight from the tap with no worries.
> ...


Actually, this is rather incorrect. I know a thing or two about wells being around them in the trades. There's a reason they need to be a certain depth. On very very very RARE occasions will a well be contaminated from surface water or water run off. There's too much ground the water would have to filter through, this is why there's at a minimum of 20' of well casing (plastic in newer wells) under ground veins and rivers of water are well filtered through layers of rock and typically the healthiest water a person can drink or let their fish swim around in!


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> > Chromedome52 said:
> ...


What he said! :thumb: My well is just about 100 ft.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I also have a private well with perfect water, but I didn't want to rub it in, LOL!


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

lol thanks for the help here aswell guys. :thumb:


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

My Water company uses Chlorine AND chloramine to make the water "drinkable"...i use Seachem prime to combat this.

:thumb:


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Another question. I dont know if i'm doing this correct. When i'm doing my water change and i take the old water out, when i fill my clean bucket up for addig back to the tank, i add the water conditioner to the bucket. Does anyone do it this way, or do you add the conditioner to the tank after you add the water?

I add boiled kettle water and cold water half and half to bring it up to the temperature in the tank.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Adding it to the bucket has always done the trick for me! Donâ€™t you have adjustable temperature on your faucet?


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

whats the Faucet lol, thats a new word to me? sorry.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

The thing that you use to turn water on at your sink or bath tub.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

ahh rite, must be an american word, we in the Uk just say tap. I cant get hot water out of my tap unless the heating has been on. And i prefer to boil the kettle.

This is safe though aint it. What about when you start a new tank, you dont need to bother with conditioner as the chemicals dissapear after the cycle??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The chlorine will disapate aftrer a day or so...


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks again mate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But chloramine won't. So if there is chloramine in your tap water, it won't be safe.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

rite ok, i have to look into that. cheers.


----------

